# Buying products in the Moira area



## Fezsi (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey folks, 

I'm in need of some products and couldn't be bothered ordering them off the net this time so i was wondering where can i buy decent tyre slick, some sort of finishing product and all purpose cleaner? Preferably before this weekend lol

Oh and not that big a fan of meguires.

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

I would recommend AC Auto Accessories & Cycles in Portadown.

I travel to there from Ballynahinch every couple of weeks. They have a good selection of products (especially Megs & AG) and they have been really reasonable to me, cos I've been spending so much.

Beats goin to Halfrauds.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Fezsi said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm in need of some products and couldn't be bothered ordering them off the net this time so i was wondering where can i buy decent tyre slick, some sort of finishing product and all purpose cleaner? Preferably before this weekend lol
> 
> ...


valetpro do the tyre slick and its great and good value for money too :wave:


----------

